# TV activa relay pero no se enciende el tubo



## jehanandre (Dic 5, 2013)

Que tal les comentare...
Tengo una TV sharp de 21 pulgadas del tipo TRC que al encenderla unicamente me acciona un reley(este no se desactiva despues de un tiempo), pero el problema radica en que no me da imagen, en el filamento no noto que se caliente ni se pongan rojos pero si hace algunos pequeños ruidos como que quiere comenzar a funcionar pero al mismo tiempo no lo hace,
Les agradeceria por su ayuda.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 5, 2013)

Amigo, bueno tus datos son insuficientes, como por ejem. mod. de Tv para orientarte, que tensiones has chequeado?. La fuente funciona?, la etapa horiz. tambien?. Por tu comentario, puedo ver que no eres experimentado/a en el tema, si esto es asi, te recomiendo llevarlo a manos especializadas, de lo contrario, la reparacion siempre sera mayor, (cuando sufre una mala praxis).


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 5, 2013)

Efectivamente me acabo de graduar de electrónica y hasta ahora estoy tomando experiencia en ello.
El Flyback tiene un cable rojo que sale de el y en ese cable me marca aproximadamente 500V DC.
La base del transistor horizontal no me marca nada y en el colector me marca casi 400V siempre DC.
El modelo de la televisión es una sharp 1sk m100s. Les agradezco por contestarme.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 5, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, datos a tener en cuenta. Para empezar nunca midas la tension de colector de una salida horiz. ya que ocurren picos de hasta 1500V. puedes decirle adios a tu multimetro!.
Lo 1ro. que debes chequear son las salidas de tension de la fuente, la toma de medida se realiza en el 1er. condensador de filtrado que encuentres luego del diodo rectificador.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 5, 2013)

Gracias no sabia ese detalle ahora ya lo sé, supongo que el diodo rectificador del que me hablas tiene que estar despues despues del area de la fuente



acabo de revisar y los 2 diodos que estan despues del Capacitor mas grande( asumo que uno de esos 2 es del que me hablas) miden 80V


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 5, 2013)

debo agregar que en +b en stand by me marca 0.7V y cuando enciende 99V(tomo el voltaje +B en el pata del Flyback que se conecta directamente con el colector del horizontal corrijanme si no es ese)


----------



## ESKALENO (Dic 6, 2013)

¿ya chequeastes el transistor de horizontal? ¿hay tensión en el filamento del tubo? ¿qué tensiones salen del flyback?¿hay alta tensión? ¿subiendo el screen se ven las rayas de retorno?, también hay que investigar si es una avería de la fuente


----------



## sergiot (Dic 6, 2013)

La tensión del +B de la fuente entra al fly back y en la otra punta del bobina se conecta al colector del transistor, si la etapa horizontal estuviese funcionando, la tensión en el colector podría llegar a quemarte el tester o medir algo mas de 800V, nunca se debe medir el colector del Tr horizontal como bien te han dicho antes, y mucho menos el cable rojo del fly back, tuviste suerte que la etapa horizontal no funcionaba, sino tu VIDA hubiese corrido serio riesgo.

Lo ideal es usar un osciloscopio y medir si al excitador le llegan los pulsos del oscilador horizontal, toda esa parte de señales débiles y sin riesgo de nada, si la señal no está, debe ir hacia atrás, como oscilador, y si está presente se analiza por que no se genera la alta tensión en el fly back, puede ser el propio fly back en mal estado, con lo cual muchas veces el tr horizontal toma temperatura.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 6, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> ¿ya chequeastes el transistor de horizontal? ¿hay tensión en el filamento del tubo? ¿qué tensiones salen del flyback?¿hay alta tensión? ¿subiendo el screen se ven las rayas de retorno?, también hay que investigar si es una avería de la fuente



mira como mencione antes del Flyback sale un cable rojo que me marca 500V,
En +B me salen 99V y en standby(solo conectado) me marca 0.7V.





sergiot dijo:


> La tensión del +B de la fuente entra al fly back y en la otra punta del bobina se conecta al colector del transistor, si la etapa horizontal estuviese funcionando, la tensión en el colector podría llegar a quemarte el tester o medir algo mas de 800V, nunca se debe medir el colector del Tr horizontal como bien te han dicho antes, y mucho menos el cable rojo del fly back, tuviste suerte que la etapa horizontal no funcionaba, sino tu VIDA hubiese corrido serio riesgo.
> 
> Lo ideal es usar un osciloscopio y medir si al excitador le llegan los pulsos del oscilador horizontal, toda esa parte de señales débiles y sin riesgo de nada, si la señal no está, debe ir hacia atrás, como oscilador, y si está presente se analiza por que no se genera la alta tensión en el fly back, puede ser el propio fly back en mal estado, con lo cual muchas veces el tr horizontal toma temperatura.


Entonces puede ser que el transistor horizontal este dañado, yo tenia entendido que cuando ese esta mal lo que sucede es que la T.V. no enciende de una vez y gracias por contestar.



sergiot dijo:


> La tensión del +B de la fuente entra al fly back y en la otra punta del bobina se conecta al colector del transistor, si la etapa horizontal estuviese funcionando, la tensión en el colector podría llegar a quemarte el tester o medir algo mas de 800V, nunca se debe medir el colector del Tr horizontal como bien te han dicho antes, y mucho menos el cable rojo del fly back, tuviste suerte que la etapa horizontal no funcionaba, sino tu VIDA hubiese corrido serio riesgo.
> 
> Lo ideal es usar un osciloscopio y medir si al excitador le llegan los pulsos del oscilador horizontal, toda esa parte de señales débiles y sin riesgo de nada, si la señal no está, debe ir hacia atrás, como oscilador, y si está presente se analiza por que no se genera la alta tensión en el fly back, puede ser el propio fly back en mal estado, con lo cual muchas veces el tr horizontal toma temperatura.


por cierto para averiguar entonces cual es la pata dde +B puedo tomar de referencia la pata conectada al colector  y buscar otra que me marque continuidad y ese seria mi +B


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 6, 2013)

Amigo, vamos por partes. Lo 1ro. a considerar es que estas trabajando con equipos conectados a la red electrica, lo optimo es utilizar un transformador de aislacion, de lo contrario tomar todos los recaudos para trabajar sobre chasis vivo. 2do. punto, debes conseguir el diagrama electronico del equipo, luego debes identificar las etapas y segun sea el sintoma aproximarte a la que parezca sospechosa. En tu caso, el problema puede ser en 1ra. instancia la etapa horiz. o fuente.  Luego, debes chequear todas las tensiones que son necesarias para el funcionamiento del mismo. Las mismas se testean en la salida de fuente como mencione. Si alguna no esta presente, pues analiza esa rama, de lo contrario si no existe tension alguna, remitete a la fuente.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 6, 2013)

jehanandre dijo:


> por cierto para averiguar entonces cual es la pata dde +B puedo tomar de referencia la pata conectada al colector  y buscar otra que me marque continuidad y ese seria mi +B



Correcto, de esa manera encontraras la otra punta de la bobina primaria en donde entra el +B, pero ojo que muchos fly back tienen un tercer terminal que lo usan para sacar los 200V para los amplificadores de video, los cuales suelen estar en el tubo.

Cuando un tr de salida horizontal está dañado, el 90% de los casos se pone en corto y la fuente se protege, generando muy poca tensión o lo hace en forma pulsante, depende de las fuentes, es muy extraño, pero no imposible, que el tr se abra una juntura.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 6, 2013)

Verifique y si mi voltaje de +b es de 90 la fuente posee un regulador estoy viendo si cambiarlo al igual que el transistor horizontal ya verifique los diodos y todos estan buenos


----------



## elgriego (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola Colegas,y si el horizontal ,no esta funcionando ,De donde salen los 500v del cable rojo?...

Por lo que se menciona al principio jehanandre,Aparentemente esta midiendo el cable del screen,Menos mal que no se le ocurrio sacar el chupete y medir ,en ese punto!!!!!.hno:

Si el tv tiene la tension de screen,significa que el flyback funciona,Ahora si como tambien dice ,el filamento del trc ,no enciende,bueno ,primero verifiquemos esto,,,,R abierta ,cable cortado etc.

Pd ,Seria interesante saber ,el modelo ,o chasis de ese tv


Saludos.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 6, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colegas,y si el horizontal ,no esta funcionando ,De donde salen los 500v del cable rojo?...
> 
> Por lo que se menciona al principio jehanandre,Aparentemente esta midiendo el cable del screen,Menos mal que no se le ocurrio sacar el chupete y medir ,en ese punto!!!!!.hno:
> 
> ...


Al menis lo del chupete si se que hay mas de 10000v por eso no lo hice y el tv es una shap el modelo esta mas arriba es 1sk m100s efectivamente el flayback funciona y que al descargarlo si truena y saca chispa


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 6, 2013)

Amigo, bueno entonces la etapa horiz. funciona, pues si el filamento no esta incandescente, puede darse al menos por 3 motivos. 1ro:La alimentacion gralmente. la suministra un devanado del flyback a traves de una resistencia, esta pueda estar abierta. 2do. Alguna soldadura en falso, provoca la averia, chequea minuciosamente todo el circuito involucrado con la tension HEAT. Por ultimo el filamento esta abierto, esta ultima posibilidad practicamente no ocurre.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 6, 2013)

Hola jehanandre.Controla los elementos, a los que hace referencia el colega Roberto,, y Fijate si este circuito que subo al foro es similar al de tu Tv .


Saludos.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 16, 2013)

Muchas gracias por todo logré solucionar el problema se encontraba en el regulador de voltaje del transistor horizontal.
Ahora el Tv. funciona de las mil maravillas gracias por todos los consejos ahroa mi experiencia sube un poco más.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 16, 2013)

Bien Amigo, ahora la curiosidad que me surge es saber, ¿que es el regulador de voltaje del transistor horizontal?.


----------



## jehanandre (Dic 17, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bien Amigo, ahora la curiosidad que me surge es saber, ¿que es el regulador de voltaje del transistor horizontal?.



jajajaja no se si lo puse correctamente era un regulador que le manda voltaje a la base del transistor horizontal


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2013)

Normalmente el transistor horiz. se acciona a traves de un transformador driver, en algunos modelos de Grundig o Philips, suelen encontrarse  drivers excitadores de horiz. de estado solido.


----------

